# Skin Cancer



## BeauShel

I have an appointment for Shelby (my eskie) to have some moles checked out because they have changed color and one she has been licking and it is bleeding. But I wanted to ask has anyone else had any dog that had skin cancer and what did it look like? I know some members here have had american eskimos in their home and did they get moles. She is all white and has pink skin and I worry that since she loves to lay outside in the sun that she may have gotten it. I have tried to put suntan lotion on her to protect her nose but she licks it off, so I dont know how much she has been protected. And then I worry about the lotion being bad for her. She always had a little mole on her neck but it has gotten larger and now one on her forehead and one on her paw. And a small one on her eyelid. Any information you can give me or where to look would be greatly appreciated. 
Shelby says thanks too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

No advice Carol, just thinking good thoughts for Shelby. Seems like there should be a doggy sunblock......


----------



## BeauShel

bumping up for advice


----------



## Ljilly28

Finn has developed three little black moles on his face, and I have taken him twice to have them checked. The vets dismiss them, but I'm still worried. Hope Shelby is perfectly fine- it's hard to say with skin/lumps.


----------



## BeauShel

Well I took her in and she has surgery scheduled for 2 weeks from now. I had to wait because she had to have shots and I had to buy meds for Beau. He is worried about 3 out of 4 of them. The one on her eyelid has grown, the one on her neck is got black spots and bleeds, and the one on her paw is ulcerated. The one on her forehead is normal but we are still going to remove it. He said her teeth looked really well and now dont have to have those cleaned. Those antlers work really well. He was impressed. We are having bloodwork done before her surgery because her one of her liver enzeymes were high when she had her senior exam. I am praying that she is going to be ok. I saw his face when he first looked at them and it scared me. 
So if yall can pray for her, I would appreciate it.


----------



## cubbysan

I have never heard of moles on dogs. I have had two Great Pyreneeses, with the white skin, and never experienced this.

Thanks for making me aware. Hope the surgery is a success.


----------



## Augie's Mom

When you mentioned shots, did you mean vaccinations? If a dog has cancer or is suspected of having cancer vaccinations should be avoided. I hope all goes well with her surgery and that it isn't cancer.


----------



## BeauShel

She got the bordatella only. He never said the word cancer but I just have a bad feeling.


----------



## nellie'smom

Sending good thoughts and lots of hugs.


----------



## Debles

Prayers going out for sweet Shelby.


----------



## amy22

Sending prayers to Shelby and to you....


----------



## cubbysan

BeauShel said:


> She got the bordatella only. He never said the word cancer but I just have a bad feeling.


I know it is easier said than done, but please don't go jumping to conclusions. 

A few years ago, I had my Goliath's teeth cleaned, and recieved an urgent phone call from the vet while Goliath was still on the table. They wanted to do a biopsy, because they saw something they did not like. I was a nervous wreck. When the results came back, it was "chronic gingivitus" with a probably couple other adjectives attached. Of course when they told me the diagnosis, all the other adjectives sounded awful, I had to have them repeat the gingivitus part twice!


----------



## Heidi36oh

BeauShel said:


> Well I took her in and she has surgery scheduled for 2 weeks from now. I had to wait because she had to have shots and I had to buy meds for Beau. He is worried about 3 out of 4 of them. The one on her eyelid has grown, the one on her neck is got black spots and bleeds, and the one on her paw is ulcerated. The one on her forehead is normal but we are still going to remove it. He said her teeth looked really well and now dont have to have those cleaned. Those antlers work really well. He was impressed. We are having bloodwork done before her surgery because her one of her liver enzeymes were high when she had her senior exam. I am praying that she is going to be ok. I saw his face when he first looked at them and it scared me.
> So if yall can pray for her, I would appreciate it.


I'll be praying for sweet Shelby, how old is she Carole?
Give her a big kiss from her SS!


----------



## BeauShel

She will be 9 years old next month. I am just nervous because the vet kept looking at it and usually he will tell me if it is just a mole like with Beau but he wouldnt say and said we will definetely send them out to get biopsied. Hope I am worrying about nothing.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

I hope all goes well with sweet Shelby! Blush sends her a kiss, from one camera shy girl to another!


----------



## olik

I hope everything will pass good for you.My beagle developed a lot of moles all over his body.There are very small and does't bug him at all. He is almost 10.Vet said not to worry,unless i see a big changes.So far so good.Best wishes for all .


----------

